# Detroit quickie herf at Robusto's part II



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Hey guys, after a few PM's with Sancho and Sailchaser- we're going to get together at Robusto's tomorrow night (Friday) for a herf.

Everyone is more than welcome to join.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up.... 

Might as well say hey...were herfing in 6 or 7 minutes....



Have fun boys


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

JPH said:


> Thanks for the heads up....
> 
> Might as well say hey...were herfing in 6 or 7 minutes....
> 
> ...


:r Isnt that more or less the concept of a quickie herf? We arent ones for tantric herfing.

Besides, the last Robusto's herf was done on less than 6 or 7 hours notice and had a nice turnout


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

JPH said:


> Thanks for the heads up....
> 
> Might as well say hey...were herfing in 6 or 7 minutes....
> 
> ...


Hey hey hey, play nice! This at least a solid 24(ish) hours before the herf


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Mark THS said:


> :r Isnt that more or less the concept of a quickie herf? We arent ones for tantric herfing.
> 
> Besides, the last Robusto's herf was done on less than 6 or 7 hours notice and had a nice turnout


Yeah I know.... Just being a pain.

:bn


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Might as well start rollcall

1) Mark THS


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Have fun guys. My son has a hockey game, but I'm planning on the Feb 2nd herf.

I'll be on your side of the border on Saturday, in Troy.


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

1) Mark THS
2) Sancho


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Mtmouse said:


> Have fun guys. My son has a hockey game, but I'm planning on the Feb 2nd herf.
> 
> I'll be on your side of the border on Saturday, in Troy.


Thats where I live. Where abouts will you be?


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Mark THS said:


> Thats where I live. Where abouts will you be?


Cigar Factory Warehouse on Big Beaver. I meet up with a buddy from another board every couple weeks.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Im not going to be able to make this one, im leaving tomorrow morning headed to DC, VA
Yall have fun.


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

I won't be back on that side of town until around 1030 or so. I'll text Mark or Sancho when I get out to make sure you guys are up there.


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

1) Mark THS
2) Sancho
3) White97Jimmy (later)


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Would Saturday work better for anyone? Myself and Sailchaser are free Saturday as well, I'm not sure about Chris, though.


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

I'm free that night also (don't have to work as late)


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

Another option is to do it closer to troy, i.e. bailey's. nice and close to james work


Sadly Saturday I will be moving up to flint for a couple more months and thus my trips to the D will become less frequent. Of course I have to move way to many cigars with me a well so things could be interesting on the ride up there...


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

Sancho said:


> Another option is to do it closer to troy, i.e. bailey's. nice and close to james work
> 
> Sadly Saturday I will be moving up to flint for a couple more months and thus my trips to the D will become less frequent. Of course I have to move way to many cigars with me a well so things could be interesting on the ride up there...


Hey, if you need a place to store those baby's, i can make room for them, especially those tropicals..hehe

Actually, ill make your job harder, i still have your holiday care package i never got to give you. I'll bring it to Robusto's friday, so put me down as a go.

Oh, fella's i did some horse trading over the holidays, and i picked up some more toys for the next Herf-n-Shoot.

I traded the revolver away, and picked up a Glock 26, then i swapped out one of my rifles for a bunch of ammo, and a Springfield Armory 1911 Hi-cap, and a Heckler & Koch USP 40 compact. Woo Hoo, more hand cannons!


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

1) Mark THS
2) Sancho
3) White97Jimmy (later)
4) ZYA_LTR (whenever?)


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

Care package? maybe I bring one of my cigar duffel's with me so you can feel my pain 
A USP ehh? Musta swapped the Ar-15 away to cover one of those bad boys


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

Sancho said:


> Care package? maybe I bring one of my cigar duffel's with me so you can feel my pain
> A USP ehh? Musta swapped the Ar-15 away to cover one of those bad boys


Cigar duffel's, what you plan on having a sleepover...teehee...sorry, had to.

Oh, and as for the USP, yeah, i did actually trade off my DPMS LR 308, but i kept my M1A, so it's all good. The USP has the LEM modification, and feels oh so sexy in my hand, i just hope that after shooting it, i don't neglect my Sigs. It's a bad mamajamma. Here is a pic of what it looks like, not mine though.

http://www.impactguns.com/store/704037LEM.html


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

is this still going to happen because I can make it? Do you have a for sure plan, place, time etc

Jon


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Kidrock387 said:


> is this still going to happen because I can make it? Do you have a for sure plan, place, time etc
> 
> Jon


Tonight, Robusto's...8 or 9


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Still waiting on confirmation from Sailchaser. Hopefully he sees this today


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

Mark THS said:


> Still waiting on confirmation from Sailchaser. Hopefully he sees this today


Or maybe James will bang on his door and tell him. He should see it, and head up there. If you guys are planning on about 9, then i might just head up there and save James a seat since he is working late tonight. That, and i need some time out of the house, the wife is driving me nuts. Just let me know when you and sancho ar heading up there.

Jason


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

I'll probably shoot to get there in that time frame, bringing a couple of pies and couple of cigars and having at it


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

Sancho said:


> I'll probably shoot to get there in that time frame, bringing a couple of pies and couple of cigars and having at it


pies???


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

chip said:


> pies???


Chip, will you be able to make it tonight?


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

ZYA_LTR said:


> 1) Mark THS
> 2) Sancho
> 3) White97Jimmy (later)
> 4) ZYA_LTR (whenever?)
> ...


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

1)MARKTHS
2) Sancho
3) White97Jimmy (later)
4) ZYA_LTR (whenever?)
5)Sailchaser
6) Kidrock


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Sounds like everyone is free later in the evening...so lets just plan on meeting sometime around 9pm


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Mark THS said:


> Sounds like everyone is free later in the evening...so lets just plan on meeting sometime around 9pm


That's so we can smoke into tomorrow :ss:ss


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

Mark THS said:


> Chip, will you be able to make it tonight?


Not sure....maybe.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

chip said:


> Not sure....maybe.


Just tell the old farts on Skype that you'll see them tomorrow


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

Mark THS said:


> Just tell the old farts on Skype that you'll see them tomorrow


:r
Naw....the wife took a tumble, so she is pretty sore. I will have to see how she is doing tonight.


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

Hope all works out with the wife Chip, hope to see you up there, but taking care of the family obviously comes first.

See you guys upstairs about 9pm.

No wifey on my end, she's staying home.


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Kath is watching the web site tonight so shes going to bail


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

Hopefully she heals up fast Chip, as for my spelling or lack there of I have no response...

But if you do come, I've got a nice stick for you to try thanks to Fuente


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Depending on how I feel, I should be able to make it tonite. I've had a headache all day, but just took some ibuprofen...hope this goes away soon.

Unsure if the GF is coming up or not...we got into a bit of a tiff earlier today. I will probably just tell her to stay home tonite, since it seems like a guys night anyway.


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

That's the one thing I hate winter ICE on the ground ,Hope She heals quickly


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Bump for anyone who may have missed it


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Chip, hope she feels better soon.:tu:tu


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

It was a good night :tu

Kidrock, Sancho, Sailchaser, Zya_Ltr, Maurice, and myself had nice time


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Chris snapped a few pics. Hopefully he can post them tomorrow


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

It was a great time accompanied by many many laughs :ss :tu


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

New saying learned last night "DRINK CHEAP NO NEW WAITRESSES"
Great time had by this Guy,Can't wait to see the Chair picture!!:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Sounds like u guys had a great time. Wish I could have been there. Giess ill c I [email protected] next1.
PS was Maurice really there or were u guys drunk & seeing things lol.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Sounds like u guys had a great time. Wish I could have been there. Giess ill c I [email protected] next1.
> PS was Maurice really there or were u guys drunk & seeing things lol.


Maurice was indeed there. And we've got the, uh...picture...to prove it


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

Mark THS said:


> Maurice was indeed there. And we've got the, uh...picture...to prove it


Oh man i can't wait for that picture to get posted...:r


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

We'll pester Chris till he posts the pics


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

ZYA_LTR said:


> Oh man i can't wait for that picture to get posted...:r


Will Sancho post the first or second picture of Maurice that is the question of the day ?


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

sailchaser said:


> Will Sancho post the first or second picture of Maurice that is the question of the day ?


:r I hope he posts them ALL...but I'd settle for the first


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Sorry I didn't make it guys...I didn't even get out of work until 10:30, and didn't get back on that side of town until 11. By the time I got home and ate dinner, it was almost midnight....just in time for me to go to bed (with my still aching head) and get up and do it all over again today.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Pics pics pics


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

i am startin to think this herf never happened......:r


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

you people are so impatient :ss

Mo and Mark THS
http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2656615260102392982iMmUnP

White97Jimmy
http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2029378560102392982kyYKsP

Myself and Zya_Ltr
http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2027879950102392982ditmoS


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

Mark THS and MO
http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2878196680102392982iHbOGf

KidRock
http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2749174640102392982UGhhbH

Nubbin it
http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2410372910102392982JQWbAT


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

Sailchaser and Mark THS
http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2961478880102392982WkcvTg


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Sancho said:


> you people are so impatient :ss
> 
> White97Jimmy
> http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2029378560102392982kyYKsP


:r:r:r


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks for posting those, Chris


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

No problem! There is a few more if you go to the webshots page but some are redundant :tu


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Mark THS said:


> :r:r:r


:tpd:Great pics Chris thanks for taken the time to post them :tu


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Sancho said:


> White97Jimmy
> http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2029378560102392982kyYKsP


OMG HAHAHAHAHAHA! I'm glad you guys thought of me!


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

We forgot to put the bottle of aspirins on the chair ,see ya soon in the neighborhood :tu


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

sailchaser said:


> We forgot to put the bottle of aspirins on the chair ,see ya soon in the neighborhood :tu


Aspirins or tampons?


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Looks like a great time.....but Mark, I hate ta tell ya this....there is something on your chin.:r:r:r


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> Looks like a great time.....but Mark, I hate ta tell ya this....there is something on your chin.:r:r:r


Yeah, damn dirt never scrubs off.


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Mark THS said:


> Aspirins or tampons?


Low blow....:hn


----------

